# Anyone working for Boston EMS?



## sdafbkfsdbkjdsf (Feb 18, 2014)

Been looking to relocate for a while from georgia. I've been a paramedic for about 3 years and looking into boston EMS. I did a lot of research on it and I see that everyone starts off being an emt. And for applying, can I put in my application with my Massachusetts emt-p license ( when I get one) or do I have to obtain and emt-b license? And last, I've been seeing that the shifts are 8hrs for 5 days then just two days off, or do you guys have 12 hour shifts, I'm just trying to figure out the shift schedule because I can't find it anywhere online. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Meursault (Feb 18, 2014)

lill91210 said:


> Been looking to relocate for a while from georgia. I've been a paramedic for about 3 years and looking into boston EMS. I did a lot of research on it and I see that everyone starts off being an emt. And for applying, can I put in my application with my Massachusetts emt-p license ( when I get one) or do I have to obtain and emt-b license? And last, I've been seeing that the shifts are 8hrs for 5 days then just two days off, or do you guys have 12 hour shifts, I'm just trying to figure out the shift schedule because I can't find it anywhere online. Thanks for reading.



I can't answer your questions, but I'd advise you not to relocate with the expectation of working for Boston. They hire infrequently, competition is fierce, and they just finished a hiring cycle. Also, everyone starts off as an EMT, and most stay EMTs; Boston only runs a few (~5) paramedic units.

The cost of living in Greater Boston is fairly high, and no other service in the area offers comparable pay or work environment. Moving up here would likely be a poor financial/work satisfaction decision.


----------



## sdafbkfsdbkjdsf (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah I understood that with Boston as it said that you have to be a resident at the time of the academy within 6 months. My goal was to apply and make sure I had the job before I went up there. I'm not the type person to just move and then look for a job.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Feb 20, 2014)

Just wanted to second what Meursault mentioned. Cost of living in MA is really high compare to Georgia. A 1 small bedroom apartment is around 1300/month in a decent neighborhood, not including parking...and prices are going up. Since you have to be a resident of the city to live here. I know a couple friends who are medics in the real world...but are only Basics with BEMS due to slots as an ALS haven't opened up (we are talking years here).

It is so competitive to get on since they are the only decent (read: actual living wage) paid company in EMS with also a pension.  I've also only heard of 8hr long shifts at the BLS street level.

What's the reason to locate up here? There are so many private companies around that you wouldn't have an issue finding a job as a medic, but the pay might not be worth it due to the high cost of living.


----------



## sdafbkfsdbkjdsf (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm looking to move up there for a change in scenery. I always wanted to go up to the northeast. I had my time in the west cost and in the south and I feel like ill get a better education up there. Also I've been looking at Worcester ems I don't know if you guys know anything about them. I just want to have a ems job that has a good reputation and not the ones that seem to hire constantly because to me it shows that there's a problem that they can't keep their employees. But I have no problem looking at other places in Massachusetts, and also it's really easy to get my state cert there being that they take nremt.


----------



## FiremanMike (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't know if you're a gun guy, but Mass has some pretty lame gun laws, just food for thought..


----------



## sdafbkfsdbkjdsf (Feb 20, 2014)

Not a problem with me, I'm more of a fishing kind of person.


----------



## NJEMT95 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've heard great things about Worcester EMS. All their rigs are dual-medic. There aren't a whole lot of them, so it's an extremely high call volume per shift.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 22, 2014)

I had a friend that worked for WEMS. apparently they were going through some restructuring. Caused many to leave. I always thought it would be a neat place to work.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 22, 2014)

NJEMT95 said:


> I've heard great things about Worcester EMS. All their rigs are dual-medic. There aren't a whole lot of them, so it's an extremely high call volume per shift.




High call volume is fun for a while but running 10+ calls in a 12 every day and getting off late every day gets old. Although running dual medic does split the workload evenly but if you start getting backed up
On charts and only have one computer you're both hosed.


----------



## sdafbkfsdbkjdsf (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm used to working double medic trucks and I do enjoy it because were are both on the same level. I have no problem runnin back to back calls, I'm not a big fan of just sitting there for long hours. I guess it must be coming from where I work at we run back to back and you better either pray to the gods for a break or pack your lunch. But I am looking into Worcester seems like a very good department and the living area is around my price range. I'm just in the dark in wondering when they will be hiring next.


----------

